
Why Did America Give Up on Mass Transit? (Don't Blame Cars.) (2018) - mcguire
https://www.citylab.com/transportation/2018/08/how-america-killed-transit/568825/
======
tropo
viruses

We don't want to get sick. Individual cars keep us away from people who would
cough and sneeze on us.

Shutting down mass transit would really slow down virus outbreaks.

